# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  konfirmasi dan pendaftaran anggota koi-s

## gunung sari koi

salam koi, ralat sy sudah kirim pendaftaran ke [email protected]. bukan ke [email protected] dan sdh transfr ke rek. bca an yudi hanipurwoko. trims

----------


## mrbunta

aasik nih dapet istilah baru
*"SALAM KOI"*

----------


## bmartinusinaga

> aasik nih dapet istilah baru
> *"SALAM KOI"*


Boleh juga tuh om..
Thx
Boyke

----------


## YudiHP

> salam koi, ralat sy sudah kirim pendaftaran ke [email protected]. bukan ke [email protected] dan sdh transfr ke rek. bca an yudi hanipurwoko. trims


-----------
Terimakasih telah bergabung dengan KOI-S pak/bu,
Dana yang anda setorkan telah kami terima namun untuk data diri anda, kami sampai saat ini belum menerimanya, mohon nanti dapat dikirimkan kembali ke alamat :
*[email protected]*
Kami tunggu data untuk dapat kami proses lebih lanjut. Terimakasih

Salam,

----------


## bagus328

pak yudi saya sudah fax utk formulir berlangganan dan bukti pembayaran ke (021) 739 3629, apakah bisa diproses atau bagaomana?

----------

